# New Video Shows How Easy It Is To Create And Order Signature Transfers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A recently released video from Transfer Express walks viewers through the simple steps of creating and ordering a signature template using the updated Easy View® online designer. The brief video shows how with a few clicks you can design a template for a transfer that incorporates the signatures of class or team members for a custom offering that’s sure to appeal to schools and other organizations.

You’ll see how easy the user-friendly navigation system makes it to get just the look you want with the personalization that makes a difference with minimal steps and hassle. Simply choose the signature layout you like from the dozens of great options provided in the Idea Book. Select the background and ink colors, and tailor the words and clip art to your needs. 

To order, change the transfer type to Template, verify the size, and make the quantity “one.” The template, scaled to the correct size, will be mailed to you for the addition of signatures in felt-tip pen. Your custom heat transfers will be created from the returned completed template and shipped to you.

There is a $25 charge for the template, which will be deducted from the cost of the transfer order.

To see how simple it is to add this standout product to your lineup, view the video at: 
Steps to Create a Template for Signature T-shirts | Transfer Express - Articles about Custom Transfers

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

